# Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?



## Paeda (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
ich will mit den Fliegenfischen anfangen und mir als erstens event. ein "Combo" Set bestellen. Da ich nicht sicher weiß ob mir diese Art zu Fischen Spass macht, will ich nicht mehr Geld ausgeben.
Welches der beiden Combos ist besser?
Balzer Combo Modul Fly
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/619.pdf

oder
DT Fliegenfischer Komplettset
https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s153.pdf

Gewässer:
Isar

Danke im voraus


----------



## snoekbaars (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hi Paeda!!

 Beschreib doch mal das Gewässer an dem Du auf was damit gehen möchtest.

 Wie Du sicher aus anderen Sparten des Fischens weißt bedingt gutes Werkzeug auch oft den Spaß an der Sache.

 Möglicherweise wäre für Dich ein etwas längerer (3 Tage) Fliegenfischer-Einsteigerkurs das optimale Entscheidungskriterium.
 Du bekommst oft gutes und einwandfreies Gerät gestellt und fachlich kompetente Einweisung in Denken, Handeln eines Fliegenfischers ... und vor allem das Werfen!
 Es mag zwar, inklusive der eventuellen Reise, teurer als eine solche Combo sein, aber hinterher weißt Du sicher wesentlich präziser, ob es etwas für Dich ist oder nicht.

 Vielleicht ist ja auch irgendwo in Deiner Nähe ein Boardie, der sich mit etwas Geduld Deiner annimmt, obwohl ich der Meinung bin, dass ein Kurs immer besser ist, schon auch weil es meist ein Gemeinschaftserlebnis mit anderen Einsteigern zusammen ist.

 CU

 Ralph


----------



## Paeda (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hallo!
ich habe schonmal nen Kurs besucht und kann daher schon werfen. Allerdings wurde da nicht gefischt.


----------



## snoekbaars (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@Peada

 Immerhin hast Du also, trotz Wurfkurs, das Bedürfnis es mal mit dem praktischen Fischen zu versuchen.

 Wenn Du werfen kannst, sind im Endeffekt die Rute und Rolle bei Billigmodellen nicht wirklich wichtig, solange es "normal" auf Forellen, Äschen etc. geht und nicht mit selbstmörderisch veranlagten Monstern zu rechnen ist.
 Denn wenn Du richtig ans Fliegenfischen kommst steht der Billigkram später sowieso in der Ecke ... es sei denn, Du investierst100-150 Euronen für die Rute und 60-80 für die Rolle. Für Fliegen, Leine und Vorfach würde ich nochmal so ca. 60-80 rechnen.
 Ist summasummarum viel, ja, aber untere, qualitativ vertretbare Preisklasse ... mal von gelegentlichen Insiderschnäppchen abgesehen.
 Achte beim Billigkauf vielleicht am meisten auf eine für Dich gewohnte und bequeme Griffhaltung (die Aktion ist m.E. Glückssache) ... die eine Combo hatte Full-Wells, und die andere eine oben leicht zulaufende Beinahe-Zigarre, glaub' ich ... nimm' was Dir zusagt.

 Erst wenn Du mal ein wenig Routine und Vergleichsmöglichkeiten hast, wirst Du Vorlieben für bestimmte Rutenaktionen, Schnüre, oder Rollenmodelle entwickeln.
 Dann kauft man später ja auch keine höherpreisige Rute mehr ohne sie Probe geworfen zu haben.

 Such' Dir aber unbedingt Jemanden fliegenfischenden zur Begleitung ... es minimiert den Frust ungemein.

 CU

 Ralph


----------



## Paeda (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Ok, du hast mich überzeugt. Kannst du mir eine Rute im Preisbereich 80-120 € und eine Rolle bis 70€ empfehlen. Welche Schur sollte ich für den Anfang wählen und was brauch ich sonst noch alles?
Achja:das Gewässer wird auf der Seite www.alpineangler.de gut beschrieben
ISAR
danke


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hallo Paeda,

ich würde als Einsteiger derzeit mal bei Stenzel schauen. Dort ist Redington Ausverkauf und du kannst schöne Schnäppchen von hochwertigem Gerät machen. Beispielsweise eine Redington Crosswater 5/6er 8` kannst du dort für bummelig 50Euronen bekommen. klick hier  Redington ist sehr erfahren auf dem Fliegensektor und wird deinen ersten Anpsrüchen bestimmt entsprechen #h


----------



## snoekbaars (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Also ... ganz sicher ist so ne Redington Rute eine gute Wahl!!
 Womit ich persönlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe sind YAD-Fliegenruten.
 Ich fische auch heute noch sehr gerne meine 7-8er und habe seinerzeit am Rhein viele Zander damit gefangen und als Backup-Rute auf Meerforelle werde ich sie sicher auch demnächst nicht zu Hause lassen.
 Im aktuellen Katalog würde ich für Deine Belange eine sogenannte "Delta-Fly" in 2.55m, dreiteilig und Klasse 5-6 (€ 112,00) favorisieren.
 Schau mal in den Exori-Katalog ... vor Jahren hatte ich mal die eine oder andere (EXORI, nicht Hady) bei Gelegenheit Probe geworfen und war recht angetan ... schau mal, ob eine 5er oder 6er Rute in Dein Budget passt ... was die aktuell kosten weiss ich nicht. Mit den Exoris kannst Du m.E. auch nicht viel falsch machen.
 Die YAD Ruten habe ich als recht schnelle (steife) Ruten in Erinnnerung, die Exoris als etwas "weicher", aber nicht unpräzise.
 Nicht zuletzt ist ganz sicher ein Blick bei eBay rein kein Fehler, auch für eine Rolle.
 Hm ... Rolle in dieser Preisklasse ... schwierig (weil ich kenn' die Preise kaum)!
 Nimm' einfach das Geld, was Dir nach Fliegen, Rute, Leine und Backing übrig ist und kaufe das Beste was geht ... da gibt es mittlerweile ganz gute Rollen aus "Kohlefaser-Komposite" oder Aluminium, die günstig zu haben sind. Wichtig ist m.E. dass sie die ganze Leine und 50-100m Backing aufnehmen können und einen überlappenden Spulenrand zur Handbremsung haben sollte. Die Rolle ist bei der Fischerei auf weniger große Fische eher mehr ein Schnurspeicher.
 Vielleicht weiss Tim (Truttafriend) einen ähnlich guten Rat wie mit den Redingtons.

 Nebenbei bemerkt bin ich ganz schön neidisch ... dort wo Du fischen kannst/willst ist schon ziemlich sahnig!!

 Als Leine ist sicher eine WF 5 oder 6 (je nach Rute) floating zu empfehlen ... nimm im Zweifel eher eine Klasse höher, das können moderne Rute normalerweise locker ab und es erleichtert im Nahbereich das Werfen für den weniger Routinierten ... und wenn's weiter gehen soll, dann muss sowieso "Power to the Bauer". Nur wenn Du auf gar keinen Fall etwas anderes als die Trockenfliege werfen willst, dann könntest Du über eine DT nachdenken.
 Wie ich gesehen habe ist Beschwerung dort nur IN der Fliege erlaubt.
 Zum Nassfischen am Rutenlangen, entfetteten Vorfach würde ich Goldkopf-WoolyBuggerin verschiedenen Farben und Größen, evtl. sogar noch zusätzlich beschwert, ähnlich gewichtige FasanenschwanzNymphen und kleine, auffällige FischchenStreamer mitnehmen.
 Als Trockene einfachste CDC-Muster, BuckCaddis und Klinkhamer Spezial ... Letztere wenn möglich mit Sichthilfe.
 Watstiefel sind ganz sicher von Vorteil, eine PolBrille, ein !HUT!, Watkescher, etwas zum fetten(niemals die letzten 5cm vor der (Trocken-)Fliege und den Hakenbogen)/entfetten des Vorfachs und wie gesagt ein geneigter Zunftkollege!!!
 So ... mehr fällt mir jetzt für's Erste nicht ein.

 Wenn ich etwas vergessen habe oder etwas unklar ist ... Dein Anglerboard hilft bestimmt!!!

 Ralph


----------



## Karstein (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hallo Bande,

ich habe u.a. auch eine Redington Rolle (damals in Irland gekauft), die prima und ohne Probleme funktioniert! Da machst nix falsch beim Kauf. Angelsport Gerlinger alternativ hat auch ein recht günstiges Einsteigermodell im Programm, die in gold und aus einem Block gefräst.

Ebenso habe ich wie Ralph die St.Gallen Fly von YAD, die ich allerdings zu steif für einen Neuling halte - da sollte man(n) schon die Technik ein wenig beherrschen. Die 3-teilige Delta Fly von YAD ist dagegen feiner und besser für Einsteiger geeignet, finde ich.


----------



## Bondex (5. Juli 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Günstiga Large Arbour Rolen mit guter Qualität gibt´s von Vision. Das Ding heit 3Zone Reel. Ich bin zufrieden damit. Die Ultegra von Shimano ist bis auf das Gewicht auch nicht übel und vor allem relativ günstig. Floating Schnur und 5/6# Rute von 3,7-3,0m vervollständigen die Geschichte. Zum Anfang tut´s meiner Meinung nach auch was Billiges vielleicht Ebay oder Flohmarkt. Wenn Du allerdings Geld wie Heu hast, dann gib es auch aus!!


----------



## Karstein (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Truttafriend Timsen: dank deines Links zu Herrn Stenzel habe ich grad eben schnell noch eine 9'6er und eine 10er jeweils #7-8 Redfly bestellt, nachdem meine 4 Wochen alte canadische 9'6 Redline den Rückflug ja nicht überlebt hat!

Auf die alte Redington-Serie gibt es noch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung bei Herrn Stenzel persönlich - Sage hat Redington ja übernommen (neuer Name jetzt: New Redington), aber einen Garantieausschluss für die alte Redington-Serie durchgeboxt...

Wirklich symphatisch, der Mann - kann Stenzel Flyfishing nur wärmstens empfehlen!

Gruß und mange tak für deinen Link

Karsten


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Moin Hauptstadt Karsten,
haste eigentlich schon was von der Airline gehört, ob die Dir was erstatten???
Greetz aus Marzipan Hometown
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Moin Heiko!!!

Nö, die BA hat sich auf mein Schreiben hin noch nicht gerührt nich...Aber ich dachte, ich ordere mal unabhängig von der Erstattung gleich schnell zwei MeFo-Ruten, damit wir demnächst gemeinsam an der Ostsee wedeln können! 

Brauche nur noch eine geeignete Schnur für Tanja - was hältst denn eigentlich von der durchsichtigen Cortland? Und mit welchem Schnurtyp geht ihr Füchse denn im Winter an der Küste zur Sache, Intermediate oder leicht sinkend?

Gruß gen Rotspon-City

Karstensen  |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Ich fische nur Floater und tausche den Polyleader.
Habe mir jetzt ne Scierra EDP gegönnt, aber bei dem sch... Wind kann ich die nicht vernünftig testen... #q 
Ansonsten hab ich ne Triangle Bass Line, die geht immer.
Sach Bescheid, wenn es Dich an die Küste verschlägt!!!
Gruß, auch von meinem Anhang
Heiko #h


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hier findest Du ein paar Anregungen für ne Küstenschnur.
Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hey, klasse Link - hat Snoekbaars ja fleißig zusammengesammelt!

Keiner von euch fischt eine Redington, was ich eben so gesehen habe??? ((((

Aber die Wulff BassTaper WF8 oder 9 F scheint ja wirklich überzeugend zu sein, die hat ja so ziemlich jeder von euch. Meinst, die wäre was für uns? Und bei #7-8er Rute als #9er Schnur oder passt die #8er?

Viele Grüße gen du

Karsten


----------



## Gnilftz (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Gute Frage,
da ich die Rute nicht kenne, möchte ich da ungerne einen Tip abgeben.
Am Besten Ihr schlagt mal zu einem Treffen auf und wir testen ein paar Schnüre an der Peitsche...


----------



## marioschreiber (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Digerko fischte eine Zeitlang eine Redington an der Küste.
Das genaue Modell weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Ich habe diese Rute als sehr "schnell" in Erinnerung. Subjektiv würde ich sagen das sie eine Klasse höher gut abgekonnt hätte.

Da es aber ausser von der Rute auch stark von dem Werfer abhängt musst du wohl oder übel testen!
Ich bin übringends von der Wulff ab. Meine Hauptschnur ist die Guideline. Die Wulff nurnoch bei extremen Bedingungen.


----------



## htp55 (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche nur noch eine geeignete Schnur für Tanja - was hältst denn eigentlich von der durchsichtigen Cortland?


  Hallo Karsten,
  falls Du an die Cortland 555 Clear Floater gedacht hast, schau mal hier im FF-Forum! 
  Die Leine scheint 'nen ziemlicher Kringler zu sein.  |abgelehn


----------



## Karstein (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Heiko, Mario & Hermann: das hat mir Heiko gestern auch schon gesteckt - die Bass Taper und die Clear Floater sollen wohl einen Memory-Effekt haben und sich kringeln? Das ist für mich das Nervigste überhaupt - da willst schnell eine Stelle anwerfen und hast genau dann Schlingen-Tüdel im Schnurkorb oder auf der Erde...

Ich war diesen Urlaub mit der Teeny T 300 super zufrieden, die hatte nicht einmal Verschlingungen! Meint ihr, dass die restlichen Teeny Schnüre ähnlich gearbeitet sind?

@ Mario: jupp, ich empfinde die Redington auch als schnell, kam mit weichen Ruten nie klar mit dem Wurf- Takt. 

Wir sollten mal einen gut sortierten Händler ausfindig machen, der z.B. zu einem eurer nächsten Treffen (Fehmarn?) die Flugschnüre mehrerer Hersteller in verschiedenen Klassen zum Testen und Kaufen mitbringt - würde dann gerne mal mehrere Schnüre vorher an meinen Ruten testen, bevor ich welche kaufe. Meint ihr, da spielt ein Händler mit? Der würde ja auf ein paar benutzten Fliegenschnüren sitzen bleiben, andererseits brauchen wir zumindest 4 neue Schnüre...

Vielen Dank erst einmal für eure tollen Tipps - hilft mir wirklich weiter! #6  #6  #6


----------



## Karstein (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

PS@Hermann: toller Link, erstklassige Seite - danke!!! Die Clear ist damit schon mal durch´s Raster gefallen!


----------



## Karstein (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Ich schon wieder! Habe eben mal die Testberichte in dem erstklassigen Fliegenfischer-Forum durchstöbert - meint ihr, ich käme mit der

- SCIERRA "Hywell Morgan EDP Flyline" WF8F"

auch ohne geübte Doppelzüge klar an meiner 9'6er oder 10er Klasse 7-8? Diese Schnur klingt ja richtig giftig!

Lauschende Grüße

Karstensen


----------



## htp55 (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@Karsten_Berlin



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir jetzt ne Scierra EDP gegönnt, aber bei dem sch... Wind kann ich die nicht vernünftig testen... #q


  Vielleicht kann Dir Heiko mittlerweile mehr erzählen ?!


----------



## Karstein (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Stimmt Hermann - ich werde Heiko mal die Daumen drücken, dass der Ostwind abflaut! ;o)))


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt Hermann - ich werde Heiko mal die Daumen drücken, dass der Ostwind abflaut! ;o)))


Moinsen,
spätestens am Wochenende ist Schluß mit Ostwind... wenn ich schon mal Urlaub hab! #q 
Geworfen habe ich die EDP schon, aber halt noch nicht den ganzen Tag.
Der Dorschdiggler und Torf21 haben sie auf der Rolle. Die Schnur zieht ordentlich und geht ab, wie Schmidt's Katze! Allerdings solltest Du den Doppelzug üben... 
Die TT Bassline ist für die Küste eine sehr gute Schnur und dass sie (bei mir) zum Kringeln neigt, kann auch an meiner Behandlung liegen.  |supergri 
Ich werde den beiden EDP-Schmeissern mal ne PM schicken, sollen die mal was erzählen...
Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

PM ist angekommen.....
Die EDP ist einfach eine Hammerschnur....
Ich benutze nebenher auch die Bass-Taper, muss allerdings sagen, dass die EDP (für mich) kaum zu toppen ist. Das mit dem Doppelzug ist allerdings schon recht hilfreich......
Das Einzige, was vielleicht etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, ist die relativ dünne Runningline. Die ist mir am Anfang doch des öfteren mal durch die Finger geflutscht (passiert auch jetzt immer mal wieder |rolleyes ). 
Fazit : Die Schnur ist einfach nur geil und lässt sich auch bei Gegenwind noch recht gut ausbringen. Wenn es eine Schnur sein soll, dann die. #h


----------



## Karstein (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hey DD, mange takk für die schnelle Meldung!!!

Jetzt warte ich noch Heiko´s Wedeltag heute ab und schlage dann wohl kauftechnisch zu! (gibt´s zur Schnur auch einen Gutschein für ´ne Ü60 dazu?)   

Jooo, der Doppelzug...In Canada neulich habe ich ja so´nen Ansatz schon hinbekommen, aber der sieht immer noch mehr nach Einfachzug aus...Werde mir wohl doch mal 2 Tage Wurftechnik bei Flyfishing Berlin gönnen!

Grußeses nach Norden

Karsten  |wavey:


----------



## efish (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hallo Paeda,
im Werbepartnerforum bieten wir ein Ron Thompson Komplettset an.
Alles dabei: Fliegenrute, Fleiegnrolle, Schnur, Backing, Transportrohr.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=32798&highlight=sonderangebot

und ganz neu bei uns der Preisbrecher:

Fliegenrute Scierra SST+ 9'/5#, 3-teilig + Gratiszugabe = 159,00 Euro
und
Fliegenrute Scierra SST+ 9'6"/7#, 3-teilig + Gratiszugabe = 169,00 Euro

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=500967#post500967


so long
efish


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Eine Gratiszugabe von 169 Euro ?

Dann nehm ich mal so etwa 10


----------



## efish (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@mario
ahh, du willst ein konsonant kaufen ... der nächste bitte

zur aufgabe:
x + y = z
nicht
x + y + z ;-)

erweiterte infos ...

bist du mit deiner bestellung zufrieden?

so long
efish


----------



## Gnilftz (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Hey DD, mange takk für die schnelle Meldung!!!
> 
> Jetzt warte ich noch Heiko´s Wedeltag heute ab und schlage dann wohl kauftechnisch zu! (gibt´s zur Schnur auch einen Gutschein für ´ne Ü60 dazu?)
> 
> ...



Kurzer Testbericht,
die Schnur geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze. Weiten um die 30m sind wirklich kein Problem und ich bin wahrlich kein Castingmeister! Die dünne Runningline is n büschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber saust nur so durch die Ringe!
Fazit:
Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen!!!  #6 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir wohl doch mal 2 Tage Wurftechnik bei Flyfishing Berlin gönnen!


 ... Quatsch....'ne Tour an die Küste wird günstiger  |supergri  Und da findet sich sicher ein Fliegenwedler, der Dir hilfreich über die Schulter schaut   #h 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen!!!



bitte, gern geschehen  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

und was war mit Fihisch  ;+  ;+


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit:
> Würde ich sofort wieder kaufen!!!  #6



Riesendank nochmal für die Vorab-Meldung gestern abend, Heiko! Ist gekauft das Teil!  #6  :m 



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ... Quatsch....'ne Tour an die Küste wird günstiger  Und da findet sich sicher ein Fliegenwedler, der Dir hilfreich über die Schulter schaut



Der würde mir zwar am Anfang hilfreich über die Schulter luschern, dann aber keinen Mucks mehr rausbringen, weil er sich vor Lachen im Sand kringeln würde, DD!  |supergri 

Nee, logo werde ich es erst mal wieder mit Eigen-Training versuchen - hier an der Havel. Und dann werden demnächst einzelne Teile meines Tackles Heiko´s 30 Meter-Marke auch erreichen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> weil er sich vor Lachen im Sand kringeln würde


 ....ach was....wir haben alle mal angefangen....
Du würdest Dich höchstens ein klein wenig schämen - so wie ich hier....







 #h  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

:q :q  KENN´ ICH, DD, KENN´ ICH!  :q  :q 

Ich mit der T 300 am Campbell River neulich - vormittags knallt mir diese §$%&"! lilafarbene Cohofliege an´s Ohr - zeckte ordentlich, aber der Haken hat gottlob nicht gegriffen.

Selber Tag nachmittags etwas weiter stromauf, auf einmal knallte mir 

(es wäre übrigens ein 50 Meter-Wurf geworden, mindestens, wenn nicht das Doppelte!) 

eine ähnlich häßliche Cohofliege 

(die andere hing mittlererweile dekorativ an einem Ast) 

im vollen Vorschwung gegen den Nacken, was mit einem geringen Blutverlust besiegelt wurde. Gottlob saß auch dabei der Haken nicht im Fleisch.

Nun weiß ich, warum in Alaska und Canada nur wiederhakenlos gefischt werden darf: einzig zum Schutze des Anglers!     :m


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Karsten,
wer mit der Fliege fischt, sollte nen leichten Hang zum Piercing haben...  :q  :q  :q 
Am Strand ist es einfacher zu üben, wenn der Wind auf die Wurfhand drückt, drehst Du Dich halt um und machst nen Beachcast. Sieht absolut ******* aus, gelingt mir nur selten und ich hab die Lacher immer auf meiner Seite!  :q 
Aber die Ohren bleiben heil!   #6 

Vossi hat schon Recht, mach mal n paar Tage Urlaub an der Küste, such Dir n Domizil in Travebellamonte und Du bekommst von uns nen Gratisguiding. Für unsere Künste können wir eh kein Geld nehmen...  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Das erinnert mich an Hummer ´s Spruch im Avatar (abgewandelt): "Lehre einem Menschen das Fliegenfischen, und er wird sich einen komischen Hut kaufen."  |supergri 

Ich beherzige ja schon den Hut, Langarmshirts und die Polbrille, aber es gibt halt noch immer ein paar Angriffsflächen für diese miese Fliege...

Nee, das mit dem gemeinsamen Küstenstippen machen wir, gerne! Habe soeben Anfrage für die Schnur rausgeschickt, und in diesem Augenblick dürften meine 2 Redingtons von Stenzel Flyfishing zuhause angeliefert werden (Benachrichtigung lag gestern im Kasten). Und dann bin ich gerüstet für Schandtaten!


----------



## TorF21 (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Moin, moin!

So, nu will ich auch mal kurz meine Erfahrungen zu der EDP kundtun. Eigentlich is ja schon alles gesagt. Sie laßt sich super werfen, baut schnell Geschwindigkeit auf und schießt, auch bedingt durch die etwas dünne und gewöhnungsbedürftige Runningline, sehr gut. Selbst für Anfänger sind Weiten über 20m schnell erreichbar. Kurz gesagt, mit dem Kauf dieser Schnur machst du nichts verkehrt.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Karstein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Besten Dank für die Info, Torsten! Ich hoffe, die Schnur kommt nächste Woche an bei mir.

Gruß aus Bärlin

Karsten


----------



## Bondex (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Mann, ich glaub ich muß gaaaaanz dringend mal wieder angeln, sonst gehe ich noch kaput!"!!!!


----------



## Karstein (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Bondex: was ist Angeln? Du wohnst ja wenigstens ummes Eck vonner Küste...


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@Karsten_Berlin

Ich habe die EDP auch eine Zeit lang gefischt. Die Vorteile wurden schon genannt und kann ich nur unterschreiben. Eine Superschnur.
Nur um objektiv zu bleiben möchte ich auch noch ein paar Nachteile aufzählen:
- Die sehr dünne Runningline verknotete sich bei mir oft zu ganz hässlichen Perrücken
- Ich hatte eine Clear-Wurfkeule in Intermediate gewählt, diese entsprach aber eher einer sinkenden Schnur und so konnte ich flache Flifi-Reviere mit der Schnur nicht befischen da ich ständig Hänger hatte.
- Der angeschweisste Übergang der dicken Wurfkeule in die dünne Runningline ist sehr empfindlich und fing an sich aufzurippeln.

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich mich dann für die TT-Bassline entschieden.
Die fängt bei mir jetzt jedoch auch an sich zu kringeln...ich werde das beobachten...vielleicht sollte ich sie mal strecken !?
Als nächste Schnur ist evtl. die Guideline Tri-Cast in Sicht...mal sehen.


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bondex: was ist Angeln? Du wohnst ja wenigstens ummes Eck vonner Küste...



Selbst Schuld!!! 
Wat ziehst Du auch nach Bääääääärlin!!!  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Heiko #h
der 15min bis an die Küste braucht...  :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Die sehr dünne Runningline verknotete sich bei mir oft zu ganz hässlichen Perrücken


 .... ich habe beobachtet, dass die Runningline zum Kringeln neigt. Verhinder konnte ich das von Dir beobachtete Phänomen dadurch, dass ich die Schur nach jedem Fischen ( wie auch bei den anderen Fliegenschnüren) nicht nur reinige, sondern bis auf das Backing abspule und sauber aufhänge. Beim Aufspulen etwas Linedressing auf ein Wattepad und die Schnur ist beim Fischen wie neu.
Solltest Du mal probieren Ace.


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

werd ich probieren Vossi...vor allen Dingen weil es jetzt bei der Bassline ähnlich ist.
Bin auch nicht unbedingt der große Schnurpfleger(schäm) ab und an etwas Dressing und gut ist.
Schaun wir mal ob ich sie wieder hin bekomme.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

...bringt wirklich eine Menge....ich hab' auch immer gedacht : Fischen, abspülen und gut..... ist leider nicht damit getan.... Versuche es mal....bringt wirklich was ......


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Eben fand ich eine Mail vor - die Schnur dürfte heute rausgehen an mich! *froifroi*

@ DD: die Leine nach jedem Fischen abspulen und in lockeren Schlingen aufhängen? Das artet ja richtig in Arbeit aus! Glaub, da bin ich zu faul zu... )))

Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Schnur!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

stimmt schon Karsten, aber es lohnt den Aufwand.
Da ich die Rolle eh nach dem Fischen immer mit Leitungswasser spüle, ist das nur der nächste Schritt  |supergri


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ DD: da hast du noch nie das Getackel meiner holden Gattin begutachtet, da würdest vom Glauben abfallen. Kannst jeden einzelnen Fisch an der Rolle und Rute per Schuppenmuster identifizieren - naja, fast. Ich sach nur: die Handtasche einer Frau...  

Nee, so viel Zeit bleibt mir in Norge gar nicht zum Putzen - und selbst die Gerätetasche Canada liegt noch unberührt hier nach 4 Wochen.


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ DD: da hast du noch nie das Getackel meiner holden Gattin begutachtet, da würdest vom Glauben abfallen. Kannst jeden einzelnen Fisch an der Rolle und Rute per Schuppenmuster identifizieren - naja, fast. Ich sach nur: die Handtasche einer Frau...
> 
> Nee, so viel Zeit bleibt mir in Norge gar nicht zum Putzen - und selbst die Gerätetasche Canada liegt noch unberührt hier nach 4 Wochen.



Wat soll sie putzen, dafür hat sie doch den Göttergatten...  :q 
Außerdem, solange sie fängt... Never change a winning team!!!  #6 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Heiko: Du durftest ja auch noch nie auf ´nen vertrockneten Tauwurm in einer Tasche stoßen beim Zusammenstellen der Saison-Eröffnungskombo!

In unserem Hause werden selbst doppelte Ruten genauestens gekennzeichnet, wer sie fischt - ist reine Vorbeugung!


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Gottseidank, 
habe ich die Sorgen nicht!
Aber sagte mir nicht mal jemand, seine Frau tüddelt immer die Fliegen für ihn???  |kopfkrat   :q 
Dann kannst Du doch mal putzen, odda???  :q 

Greetz
Heiki #h


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Du bist da oben jetzt mal gaaaaanz ruhig, Mr. Gnilftz!!! Reicht schon, Ghillie einer solchen Angel-Amazone zu sein...


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Das blonde Ding sitzt grad neben mir und schmeißt sich wech - ich sei soooo fiiiies, sacht se! Dabei ist das nix als die wahre Wahrheit...  Und Fliegen getüdelt hat sie dieses Jahr auch noch nicht für mich. War schon erniedrigend genug, dass wir mit ihren Mustern echte pazifische Lachse gefangen ham...


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Das blonde Ding sitzt grad neben mir und schmeißt sich wech - ich sei soooo fiiiies, sacht se! Dabei ist das nix als die wahre Wahrheit...  Und Fliegen getüdelt hat sie dieses Jahr auch noch nicht für mich. War schon erniedrigend genug, dass wir mit ihren Mustern echte pazifische Lachse gefangen ham...



Kerl,
wat haste nur für ne fiese Charakter... #d  #d  #d 
Sei froh, dass Tanja Dir die Fliegen tüddelt, wat willste mit Deinen Klobürsten denn fangen???     
Nen lieben Gruß an die schönste Lachsfängerin, die ich persönlich kenne!   
By the way, könnt Ihr mich mal der Frau Hedlund vorstellen???  :l    
Gruß & TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Heiko: kein Thema, wann sollen wir sie dir vorstellen? Camilla ist die einzige waschechte Lachsanglerin, mit der sich Tanja sehr gut versteht, dat will unter Angel-Amazonen schon was heißen! Die Zwei haben ein paar mal sehr nett auf Deutsch geschnackt dort oben. Ist eine super Nette, und die wirft (Sage natürlich), da können wir nur frustriert einpacken...Und hübscher als KHK ist sie auch!


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

PS: das Erröten hier ist dir entgangen, oller Charmeur!


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiko: kein Thema, wann sollen wir sie dir vorstellen? Camilla ist die einzige waschechte Lachsanglerin, mit der sich Tanja sehr gut versteht, dat will unter Angel-Amazonen schon was heißen! Die Zwei haben ein paar mal sehr nett auf Deutsch geschnackt dort oben. Ist eine super Nette, und die wirft (Sage natürlich), da können wir nur frustriert einpacken...Und hübscher als KHK ist sie auch!
> 
> Zum Einschlafen für dich (Quelle www.morrum.com, aber ich suche mal eines von meinen Fotos raus):  :m



Gut, das Vera schon schläft...     
Kann man(n) Camilla auch als Guide buchen???   
aber ichc glaube, dann würde ich nicht einen wurf aufs Wasser bringen...  |uhoh: 

Gruß
Heiko #h
dat oller nimmst Du zurück...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Heiko der den PC einsabbert schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, das Vera schon schläft...


 ... soso...interessant hier  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ knuspriger Charmeur: wir sind zwar schon lange offtopic hier, aber ich denke mal, Camilla hat einen längeren Anfahrtsweg und will dann auch nur ihren Lachs fangen - was sie auch regelmäßig erreicht. Aber wenn du mal Fragen hast, ist sie absolut hilfsbereit. Klasse Frau!


----------



## Karstein (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Vossy: gib´s zu, nun ist die Mörrum auch was für dich!?

(Tanja sitzt auch vor´m TV)


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vossy: gib´s zu, nun ist die Mörrum auch was für dich!?



Darf er da auch mit ner Erdfliege fischen???  :q  :q  :q  |muahah: 

Mal ne dicke Entschuldigung an den Gründer des Threads.
Irgendwie sind wir vom Thema abgekommen... 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> @ Vossy: gib´s zu, nun ist die Mörrum auch was für dich!?


 .... schon immer gewesen, nun aber noch viel mehr   




			
				HEIKO schrieb:
			
		

> Darf er da auch mit ner Erdfliege fischen???


 .... Blödsinn..... bei so einer netten Begleitung werde ich sicher schnell mit der Zweihand umzugehen wissen  |supergri  |supergri 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne dicke Entschuldigung an den Gründer des Threads.


 ...schliesse mich da mal an..... und gehe jetzt ins Bett....  |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Ich denke,
ich kratz auch die Kurve.
Den Berlinstammtisch behalten wir im Auge!!! 

Greetz & gute N8

Heiko


----------



## anguilla (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

So Jungs, mal zurück zum Thema...

ich möchte im kommenden Jahr enlich mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen und hab heute rein zufällig eine gute Kombo im Laden entdeckt und nach kurzem Test auch gleich erworben. Die Kombo besteht aus einer Sportex Diamond Fly, 9 ft, 5-6; einer Ron Thompson "Hyper-Speed" 5-6 sowie einer 6er WF-Schnur. Das alles mit Backing für 169 €! 
Da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen...

Ich hoffe, es war kein Fehlkauf...? Was meinen die Profis?


----------



## Karstein (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Anguilla: mit der Kombo machst gewiss nix verkehrt, die Sportex wird brav ihre Zwecke bei Binnenforellen und anderen "normalen" Fischen Deutschlands leisten. Ich würde einem Anfänger aber immer zu einer #7-8er Rute raten, weil du mit dieser Klasse sowohl kleinere Hechte als auch Meerforellen und normale Lachse wie in Irland, Kanada und Südnorwegen bewältigen kannst. 

Aber ich wette, es wird nicht deine letzte Fliegenrute sein, die du dein Eigen nennst!


----------



## Karstein (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hrmpf...

Habe vorhin mit RenéK telefoniert, und wir sind auf´s Thema EDP gekommen. Er erzählte, dass bei 4 Schnüren seiner Kumpels die Verbindung zwischen Schnur und Runningline gebrochen ist... 

Hat von euch schon einer ähnliche Erfahrungen machen dürfen?


----------



## Truttafriend (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

yepp ich Karsten #h  Das beste im Karton der EDP war der Fingerstrippi.
Ich hab die WF8F/I brechen sehen. 
Problem ist: bei der transparenten Spitze handelt es sich um ein anderes Polymer als bei der Runningline. Die beiden Polymere haben beim extrudieren keine besonders große Affinität zu einander. Die Verschmelzung ist nix von Dauer.

Cleartippet-Leinen haben auch noch andere Probs. Sie werden auf einen Monocore extrudiert. Klar sonst wären sie nicht transparent. Das PVC, welches auf den Monocore extrudiert wird hält aber nicht darauf. Der Kern der Leine ist aus PA und der PVCmantel wird sich nicht mit dem PA verbinden. Ergo es bricht nach und nach vom Kern runter. Zudem muss man transparentes PVC sehr hoch mit UV-Blockern stabilisieren. 
Würde man das machen wären sie aber nicht so schön transparent


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Moin Karsten,

von diesem Thema habe ich auch schon gehört. Allerdings soll es nur die Schnüre der "ersten Generation" betreffen.
Wie gesagt....vom Hörensagen.....
wenn ich mir den Übergang von Keule zur Runningline bei meiner Schnur so anschaue, dann kann ich das Ganze aber schon verstehen.
Bisher allerdings zeigen sich bei meiner Schnur noch keine "Auflösungserscheinungen"  #h 

@ Professor Tim

 |kopfkrat ..... bist Du studierter Chemikus  :q  :q


----------



## Truttafriend (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> @ Professor Tim
> 
> |kopfkrat ..... bist Du studierter Chemikus  :q  :q



Bin Chemiker und das auch noch in der Kunststoffbranche :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Prof.Dr.Dr. Chemikus schrieb:
			
		

> Bin Chemiker und das auch noch in der Kunststoffbranche


 .....  #6 
Klasse...also ich hab# da 'ne Tochter, die relativ wenig von Chemie versteht und da Ihr Vater seinerzeit nur die Sachen zusammenbrauen konnte, die gewaltig stinken und/oder ordentlich Radau machen, bist Du hiermit als Nachhilfelehrer engagiert  :q  :q 

Aber wie sieht es denn bei der "normalen" EDP-Schnur aus. Die Verbindung scheint oberflächentechnisch aus zumindest ähnlichen Materialien hergestellt worden zu sein. Hast Du dafür auch noch eine passende Erklärung  ;+


----------



## Truttafriend (11. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Wenn das PVC im Belly das gleiche ist wie in der Runningline kann man das sehr wohl vernünftig unterschiedlich einfärben. Der Vorgang ist aber ungleich schwerer, wie die Leine in einer Farbe zu extrudieren. Der Kunde (wir) will keinen Übergang (Verlauf) sehen, sondern zwei genaue Schnurteile. Bei der Herstellung wäre ein größerer fliessender Übergang die haltbarere Methode. Es wird aber in zwei Schritten Extrudiert und das kann kein langhaltbarer Übergang werden.
Die Knickbelastungen an den Übergängen liegen genau am Schusspunkt beim Werfen. Dieser Bereich passiert den Spitzenring immer mit viel Belastung. Statt sich nur abzunutzen, wie bei normalen Schnüren, bricht das Coating zwschen Belly und Runningline. Durch die unterschiedliche Ladung der beiden Schnurteile (Ladung= UV-Additive, Füllstoffe, Farbe) haben beide Teile auch unterschiedliche Dichten. Dadurch habe sie auch unterschiedliche mechanische Eigenschaften.
Übertrieben gesehen musst du dir eine Kupfermutter auf einer V4A-Schraube vorstellen. Richtig festziehen kannst du die Mutter nicht. Sie ist zu weich und passt vom Material nicht zur Schraube. Sie hält zwar, aber eben nicht extrem.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

#6  #6 ...danke für diese Erklärung

nun bin ich ja mal gespannt, was meine Schnur dazu sagt  :q 

 #h  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				KaumAnglerKarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hrmpf...
> 
> Habe vorhin mit RenéK telefoniert, und wir sind auf´s Thema EDP gekommen. Er erzählte, dass bei 4 Schnüren seiner Kumpels die Verbindung zwischen Schnur und Runningline gebrochen ist...
> 
> Hat von euch schon einer ähnliche Erfahrungen machen dürfen?



Moin Karschten,
dies passiert nur Leuten, die viel mit der Schnur werfen, also wird Deine ewig halten...    :q  :q 

@ Dr. Timsem
Goile Erklärung!!!  #6 

Sollte bei meiner EDP irgendwann das Coating am Übergang brechen, werde ich mir daraus einen Schusskopf bauen, dann kann ich sogar noch andere ST mit der gleichen Runningline nutzen.

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> dies passiert nur Leuten, die viel mit der Schnur werfen, also wird Deine ewig halten...    :q  :q



Eigentlich müsste beim Nicknamen "Gnilftz" immer ein dicker schwarzer Zensiert-Button systemseitig über seine unverschämten Texte gelegt werden!   |kopfkrat    :q 

Heiko, fang DU erst mal ´nen ordentlichen Fisch! Effizienz ist, so wenig wie ich an´s Wasser zu kommen und wenigstens was am Haken zu haben - liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass mein Vorfach noch nie eine Gnilftz-Fly zu sehen bekommen hat?  :g 

Timsen: also ist doch was dran, danke für die chemische Erläuterung! Meint ihr, ich kann Heiko auf Schadensersatz aufgrund seiner Schnurempfehlung verklagen, weil mir die 97er dadurch durch die Lappen gegangen ist?  #t  :q 

René empfahl übrigens die Guideline.

Gruß, ausnahmsweise auch an Gnilftz

Karstensen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> passiert nur Leuten, die viel mit der Schnur werfen


  :q  :q 
Na dann bin ich nun aber echt mal gespannt..... bisher sieht bei meiner immer noch alles wie am ersten Tag aus.
Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich nicht werfen kann    :q 




			
				Karsten schrieb:
			
		

> René empfahl übrigens die Guideline.



Ja, nee....is klar.....
hatte ich mir fast gedacht, da sein "Flifilehrer" diese Schnur auch schon angepriesen hat.


----------



## Gnilftz (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, nee....is klar.....
> hatte ich mir fast gedacht, da sein "Flifilehrer" diese Schnur auch schon angepriesen hat.



 :q  :q  :q 

@ Karstensen
Du bist ne Nase,
hast dat Teil noch nie gefischt und jammerst schon rumm...  #d 
Komm Du mir anne Kyst, dat gibt Mecker!!!  :q 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (12. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Gnilftz: nu stell dir man vor, da kommt so eine Suicid-Trutte, schnappt sich meine verunglückte Fliege und verschwindet mit der Leine auf Nimmerwiedersehen...Da willst Du mich doch bestimmt nicht ertragen dann? :m 

Keine Sorge, die Schnur wird gefischt, bisses "Ziiing-plopp" macht. 

Werde das Teil mal morgen aufspulen und ein paar Testwedler an der Havel machen. Aber Tim muss ich Recht geben - der Däumling hat Charme und hätte mir die Canada-Kerbe im Finger erspart!

Trotzdem - diese schwarzen Textbalken sind bei solch nordeuropäischen Pöbeleien nich zu verachten - mal mit Dok schnacken! 

Great weekend

Ken


----------



## Gnilftz (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem - diese schwarzen Textbalken sind bei solch nordeuropäischen Pöbeleien nich zu verachten - mal mit Dok schnacken!
> 
> Great weekend
> 
> Ken



Wer hat Dich bloß zum Mod gemacht??? #d  :q 
Haste die Leine nu mal geschmissen???
Ich habe mir übrigens ne 6/7 geordert, so für die Ententeichtage an der Küste. 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## torstenhtr (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hi!

Interressant das Statement das auf der Scierra Homepage steht:
"The Scierra EDP is not confined by the AFTMA system"
Das heisst praktisch das eine gekaufte 6er Schnur warscheinlich in Wahrheit eine 7er oder 8er Schnur ist - kein Wunder das einige diese Schnur wegen guter Schusseigenschaften loben.
Wenn die Schnur schon nach wenigen Tagen bricht ist das für mich schlicht ein Zeichen mangelnder Qualität.

Scierra Schnüre werden IMHO von Airflop produziert und die sind bei den Briten nicht für Qualität bekannt ..
Scierra gehört wie auch Ron Thompson zu Svendsen Sports - naja das was ich von Ron Thompson bisher gekauft habe war so ziemlich das Mieseste überhaupt -
z.B. Neopren Wathose löste sich nach 20 Tagen auf (der Kleber der Nähte bröckelte regelrecht bei Wassereinfluss ab), Energy Fliegenschnur überzeugte durch konstantes Memory - Fliegenrute zeigte schon nach vielleich 30 Angeltagen Auflösungserscheinungen ( Kork löste sich vom Blank - Rollenhalter zerlegte sich).
Nein - nie wieder Ron Thompson (daher bin ich auch skeptisch bei Scierra Produkten).

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## torstenhtr (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hi!

Achso, da ihr extruieren erwähnt habt, ich glaube die meisten PVC Schnüre werden mit einem anderen Verfahren hergestellt - nur Airflo oder Monic verwendet ein Extrusionsverfahren und PU anstatt von PVC. In dem Zusammenhang ist dieser Artikel ganz interressant (natürlich macht Simon Gawesworth auch Eigenwerbung):
http://www.sexyloops.com/manufacturers/rioproducts.shtml
Dabei ist "who's name we can't use on Sexyloops" Airflo gemeint (Paul wurde verklagt).

Ich kann ja mal Bruce Richards fragen wie genau 3M Schnüre herstellt.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Truttafriend (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Ich denke die Runnningline wird wahrscheinlich endlos extrudiert. Darauf dann in Koextriusion der Belly, der durch unterschiedliche Abzugsgeschwindigkeiten seine Form erhält. Ich würde zu gerne mal bei dem Prozess selber dabei sein.


----------



## Rausreißer (14. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hi Torsten, Wilkommen im Board #h 
na nun ist der Thread ja mal wieder ganz woanders als die Überschrift  

Der Begriff Extrusionsverfahren wird in der Verfahrenstechnik mitlerweile für alles gebraucht was mit höherer Temperatur und Flies- oder Strangpressen zu tun hat. 
Also denke ich mal gilt das auch für PVC, wobei ich die Zyklen, bzw. Lebensdauer in dem Beitrag nicht ganz glaube (verstehe)

R.R. #h


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Gnilftz: jooo, die Anglerboard-Leitung meinte mich mit dem Mod-Job resozialisieren zu müssen!  

Was, eine 6-7er _Sage_??? Ja, ist denn schon Weihnachten? Woooow!

Torsten, auch von mir "Willkommen" hier und danke für die Infos und den Link.

Aber Gernot hat Recht, vielleicht sollten wir mal einen Schnur-Debattier-Thread im FliFi-Forum aufmachen und diese Headline hier für Anfänger-Kombos weiter leben lassen?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Eine Neuigkeit, passend zur Überschrift: demnächst wird es eine komplette Fliegenfischer-Kombo für Anfänger in den Angelshops geben:

- Rute 10ft/ 3,00m '7-8 vierteilig
- Graphit-Fliegenrolle mit WF 8 Floater
- kleines Fliegenset und
- Ruten-Transportrohr

für kleines Geld, so ca. 70-80 €. Nix für Profis, aber bestimmt gut geeignet für Einsteiger an der Ostsee oder in Skandinavien. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Gnilftz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Nee,
keine Sage, ist "nur" ne Greys GRX geworden, aber dafür 20% unter Normalpreis, Länge 9,6ft. Wenn der Wind nicht so stark ist, reicht die alle Mal an der Küste.   
Für Einsteiger kann ich Greysruten nur empfehlen.  #6 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Na sach doch mal den Preis für die Greys an, interessiert bestimmt den einen oder anderen?

Die Schnur konnte ich natürlich wieder nich testen, uns mangelte es an Aceton für die Loop-Bastelei.


----------



## Gnilftz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Bezahlen soll ich 125 Tacken. Hoffentlich kommt die bald an, ich hasse es auf etwas zu warten!  :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schnur konnte ich natürlich wieder nich testen, uns mangelte es an Aceton für die Loop-Bastelei.




Nagellackentferner ist Aceton #h Aber warten bis Tanja wegguckt


----------



## Gnilftz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Nagellackentferner ist Aceton #h Aber warten bis Tanja wegguckt



Der Nagellack gehört ihm...  :q


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

@ Tim: Nagellack war keiner mehr da...

@ Heiko: knackt deine Greys eigentlich laut vernehmlich, wenn ich aus Versehen auf sie rauftrete? :m


----------



## Gnilftz (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Heiko: knackt deine Greys eigentlich laut vernehmlich, wenn ich aus Versehen auf sie rauftrete? :m



Das Einzige was dann knackt, ist Dein Genick, wenn ich es breche...  :q  :q  :q 
Hast Du keinen Baumarkt um die Ecke, die haben soviel Aceton, die verkaufen es sogar... 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## Karstein (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Nee, aber eine Drogerie.

Nur bin ich leider heute in Sachen Big Game unterwegs...


----------



## torstenhtr (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hi!

Was die Einsteigerkombi betrifft - ist das Vision Intro Kit mit Sicherheit eine gute Wahl. Selbst Paul Arden hat es sehr positiv erwähnt - und der fischt ja fast nur Sage XP.
Kostet um die 150 Euro mit Carbon Rolle, Schnur, Vorfach und Backing. Fliegen sind nicht dabei, allerdings taugen IMHO die meisten Fliegensets eh nicht viel (lieber ein paar gute Standardmuster selbst aussuchen).

Leider gibts gerade bei Fliegenschnüren unheimliche Qualitätsunterschiede, und das unabhängig vom Preis. Ich habe z.B. eine Orvis Wonderline die absolut grottenschlecht ist - Kringelt egal bei welcher Temperatur. War ein Sonderangebot vom anderen Forum - hätte lieber mal vorher in US Foren kucken sollen - die Leute haben die selben Erfahrungen gemacht. Am besten fand ich ja den Kommentar eines Herrn MM das er Qualitätsschnüre günstig über das Forum verkauft hat (obwohl kurz später bei ebay diese massenhaft verscheuert wurden ) :-\
Schlecht auch anscheinend die Triangle Taper, falls keine Änderung am Coating vorgenommen wurde - bei meinem Kumpel ist die regelrecht auseinandergefallen so etwas habe ich noch nie gesehen. Genau die gleiche Erfahrung haben auch mehrere andere Leute gemacht.

Für eine günstige Schnur kann ich mit gutem Gewissen die Shakespeare Worchestershire empfehlen ( 24.90 bei Gerlinger), absolut kein Memory ach bei Frost und auch für diese Preisklasse recht glatt. Als Arbeitsschnur am Bach vollkommen ausreichend, verträgt auch gut meine Wurfübungen (und ich bin da wirklich nicht zimperlich) also auch recht robust. Greys und Snowbee Schnüre werden IMHO auch von Shakespeare produziert.

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Rausreißer (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Sorry torstenhtr,
ich gucke auch nach Möglichkeiten, aber die US Foren sind mit Vorsicht zu sichten.

Shakespeare ist ein guter Tip, Danke #6 Yeaah, ein gutes Label #6 

Du hattest hier aber die Diskussion PU oder PVC angeregt.

Also ich bin da mehr PU Fan, wenn ich mal alles richtig verstanden habe #c 

Da würde ich gern mehr wissen...

R.R. #h


----------



## torstenhtr (15. November 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Hi Rausreisser!

Wenn ich mir was neues kaufen würde, würde ich direkt einen der Profis befragen - wie z.B. Paul Arden.
Fast alle Schnüre sind aus PVC - nur Airflop und Monic machen eine Ausnahme und sind aus PU. Und zumindestens bei Airflop häufen sich die negativen Meldungen - auch wenn die solche Werbung machen wie 5 Jahre crackfree etc.
Ich denke es hängt nicht an dem Material - wahrscheinlich kann man einwandfreie Schnüre aus PU herstellen - eher an schlechter Qualitätskontrolle etc.
Die neuen Shimano Schnüre sind aus PU - habe ich nur beim lokalen Händler gesehen und sahen zumindestens recht gut aus. Allerdings weiss ich nicht wie es mit der Haltbarkeit/Memory ausschaut - ich habe noch nirgens einen Test gesehen - selbst habe ich ja schon mit der Shakespeare Schnur ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht (PVC) und möchte einen Fehlgriff vermeiden.

Wenn's auf Distanz geht nehme ich ausschließlich Schussköpfe, weil diese generell langlebiger sind und auch viel flexibler auf die Situation anpassbar (+natürlich viel billiger).
Die Scierra EDP sieht für mich auch nicht anders als ein (vorgefertigter) Schusskopf vom Profil her aus ..

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Will ja nur mal eben bekanntgeben, dass ich mir nicht nur vor zwei Wochen nach Zuspruch von Gnilftz noch eine Vision 3Zone für 89 € zugelegt habe (für die minimal genutzte EDP 8 WF F :m ), sondern auch nun beide Rollen einsatzbereit habe! Alles fein säuberlich mit Backing und Loops versehen - die Schandtaten können kommen.


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

Dann gib mal Laut, wann es losgehen soll.
Für Schandtaten bin ich immer zu haben.  |supergri 

Gruß nach Bäääärlin

Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

|schild-g  Karsten.....ein feines Teil.... nun wird's aber Zeit mit der Küste   




			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gib mal Laut, wann es losgehen soll.
> *Für Schandtaten bin ich immer zu haben.*  |supergri


..... |sagnix .....is klar Heiko.....Schandtaten  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ..... |sagnix .....is klar Heiko.....Schandtaten  |kopfkrat



Wer im rosa BB sitzt, sollte nicht mit Postings um sich werfen!!!  :q #y 
(altes gnilftziges Sprichwort) 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## südlicht (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

:q :q :q   #6


----------



## Karstein (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Fliegenfischer Combo für Anfänger?*

:q @ Gnilftz & DD  :q 

Ich sach nur: Jänner, Männer!   #6 

Werde ja sowieso bald Exil-Berliner in Hamburch für mehrere Monatä!  #t


----------

